# Aire/stop Over About 1hr From Calais?



## rossobonks (May 29, 2011)

Hi all

My wife,2 year old and I are embarking on our 2nd trip to France in our recent purchased Swift Sundance. We will be off the Ferry at Calais about 2.30pm a week on Sunday and was looking for a decent Aire/Stop over within about 1 Hours Drive. Be nice to be near the beach maybe in the Boulogne region?? ( So the little one can have a good run before bed time!!) I have the book -All the Aires and can see a couple listed around that area. We will be making our way South day by day and covering approx 100 miles per day ( approx 2hrs). I have got a few well rated Aires on the list but nothing for my first stop on the Sunday night! Please has anyone got any suggestions?? 

Kind Regards

The Robinsons.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

One hour exactly will take you to Le Touquet, a favourite aire of ours in that neck of the woods. On a Sunday mid afternoon you'll get in no problem.

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Le Touquet aire - the one by the Basse Nautique.
As you're not a subscriber you may not be able to access our database but here's the link to the aire anyway:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=418

You'll find it in the 'All the Aires' book. As always with aires I suggest you have a backup plan. There is another aire in Le Touquet that's fine for an overnight stop but it's too far from the beach. I suggest you use either of the Berck aires as your 'plan B'. 
Have fun!
Bill
(we're on Eurotunnel the same day)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of Plan B options. In 1hr 30 mins you could be at Quend Plage:
http://goo.gl/goHHE
et seq, just under 2 weeks ago

Dave


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The little one can have the whole beach to itself at Le Crotoy!! No hook-up though.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> One hour exactly will take you to Le Touquet, a favourite aire of ours in that neck of the woods. On a Sunday mid afternoon you'll get in no problem.
> 
> Dave


Agree with Dave. We were there last week and it was only 25% occupied- weather wasn't so good though but met Aldra on their way to Normandy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I would say la crotoy or la touquet as well..
Both are good and within the timescale you have said.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave,
How was the Quend aire when you were there? We called in last year (and submitted a basic review) but didn't stay as we were so fed up that they'd closed the one right by the beach - which we have stayed at several times and really liked!
The new one just felt to be a bit 'out of town' - but maybe I'm being harsh as it isn't really!
Bill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was fine, but I have no comparison as we hadn't visited the previous one. Pics posted above. About 10 mins walk to the beach. Very close to Tourist Information kiosk, easy to cycle into Fort Mahon where there are more eateries (but whose aire is just an open hardstanding carpark), or cycle to the supermarket on the roundabout into town.

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Less than an hours drive, maybe, but there's a wonderful new well equiped Aire at Boulogne. It's on the north edge of the town past the beach & up the hill. I think it's a bit more expensive than most but it looks great. Co-ordinates - N50 44'36 E01 35'47
Have a great holiday, wish we were there!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Fort Mahon Plage is nice with aire just up the road from the beach. The aire is in the centre of the town.

Sandy beach.

N 49 35 175
E 1 21 884

Just on the hour from Calaise


----------

